# Want a FREE HVACSite.com T-Shirt? Here's How



## Nathan

I'm in the process of getting some T-Shirts made for the site and I thought it would be a fun promotion to give some away. 

I'm still working on finalizing the logo but this is more or less what it will look like.
*













So how do you get a FREE one?*
I'm going to give these out free of charge to the first 25 members that hit 250 posts *and *PM me asking for a shirt... That's it! One shirt per member. We have a mix of M, L, XL and a few XXL shirts but sizes are limited so first come first serve. This is my way of saying "THANK YOU" for being a member of this site and posting here. :thumbsup:

Once again you need to be one of the first 25 people to hit 250 posts *AND* PM your address. Anyone caught posting junk just to reach the 250 post mark will not be sent a shirt.
Thanks Guys

US Residence Only Please


----------



## Nathan

If people are interested in this I may order more than 25 shirts. Let me know.


----------



## mo-flo

i want a shirt like that:001_tongue:....may take me awhile to hit 250 though.:001_unsure:


----------



## Nathan

It's not a race. With some good discussion on the site you will get there quick


----------



## RoBoTeq

Can I get mine with a pocket?:yes:


----------



## nicktech

sounds good


----------



## jvegas

*shirts*

Thats a good looking shirt after the first 25 people maybe you could sell them to


----------



## mechanicalDvr

Nathan what ever happened to T-shirts at Electrician Talk ?


----------



## Nathan

Actually, I have them and just never set up anything to give them away. The site is going so strong now I may give them away to people with 1000 posts or something like that.


----------



## RoBoTeq

You should charge all of the electricians double so you can give away the shirts to all of the HVAC guys


----------



## mechanicalDvr

RoBoTeq said:


> You should charge all of the electricians double so you can give away the shirts to all of the HVAC guys


 
What ever it takes to get them dressing more like a professional.


----------



## RoBoTeq

mechanicalDvr said:


> What ever it takes to get them dressing more like a professional.


Well now, you may have a point there. I've met many decent HVAC guys that just look like someone I would not be comfortable having in my home judging strictly by their manner of dress, prison inspired tattoos and face hardware.


----------



## mechanicalDvr

RoBoTeq said:


> Well now, you may have a point there. I've met many decent HVAC guys that just look like someone I would not be comfortable having in my home judging strictly by their manner of dress, prison inspired tattoos and face hardware.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Nathan

OK, I got the logo finalized and the files so I'm putting in the order for shirts today. I'll let you know as soon as they get in.

Thanks!


----------



## jvegas

look forward to recieving my shirt. thanks john


----------



## mechanicalDvr

jvegas said:


> look forward to recieving my shirt. thanks john


 
You mean Nathan?


----------



## hvaclover

I need xxx size:001_unsure:



I GOT 251 GIMME GIMME!


----------



## RoBoTeq

hvaclover said:


> I need xxx size:001_unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT 251 GIMME GIMME!


Now, now clover. This is not the way to ask:no:

Did you send Nathan a pm as the rules require:001_unsure:?


----------



## jvegas

mechanicalDvr said:


> You mean Nathan?


 HI dvr the thanks John is me but thanks to nathan too:thumbsup:


----------



## jvegas

do i have 250 posts yet


----------



## Nathan

I got the T-Shirts today. They look good!

If you haven't already PM me your name, address, and shirt size once you hit 250 posts. 

I'll try to get the first batch out early next week.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Nice shirt Nathan, thanks.

Should I wear it to the convention for that other HVAC site next week?


----------



## Nathan

That would be awesome!

Glad you got it!.


----------



## DuMass

I really don’t want to sound like a douche bag, but how the hell you ever made 250 posts here in just a few months time is beyond me. This site is graveyard at the moment. Granted, I understand that it is a process, but I'm already mind numbingly bored. :blink:


----------



## Nathan

DuMass said:


> I really don’t want to sound like a douche bag, but how the hell you ever made 250 posts here in just a few months time is beyond me. This site is graveyard at the moment. Granted, I understand that it is a process, but I'm already mind numbingly bored. :blink:


Well, time to go out and invite some of your friends and spread the word :thumbsup:

Seriously, it does take a while to get these sites off the ground. But we will get there sooner than you think. It's often a snowball effect.


----------



## DuMass

I’ve been pimping you like you’re my best Ho, but unfortunatley, I just don’t have the same charisma as Opra Winfrey’s va jay jay.


----------



## hvaclover

I got enough post way before. But you ain't got my size


----------



## RoBoTeq

Boring is as boring does. At $5 a post, I've done pretty well keeping the interest up elsewhere:thumbsup:


----------



## mechanicalDvr

RoBoTeq said:


> Boring is as boring does. At $5 a post, I've done pretty well keeping the interest up elsewhere:thumbsup:


 
Five bucks is nice but I never have problems keeping it up when the conversation is flowing well.


----------



## RoBoTeq

mechanicalDvr said:


> Five bucks is nice but I never have problems keeping it up when the conversation is flowing well.


If I am keeping it up, there ain't no intelligent conversing going on:thumbup::sleep1:


----------



## mechanicalDvr

RoBoTeq said:


> If I am keeping it up, there ain't no intelligent conversing going on:thumbup::sleep1:


 
I consider body language good conversation.


----------



## pipefitter636

hvaclover said:


> I got enough post way before. But you ain't got my size


You could give it too me:001_tongue: I will e-mail you later. Just got back from vacation.:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere

Robo types fast.
So its easy for him to get his post count up.


----------



## RoBoTeq

beenthere said:


> Robo types fast.
> So its easy for him to get his post count up.


RoBoTeq is actually an outsourced name for a cyberspace group of posters from around the world, mostly third world countries where some RoBoTeq's only have Internet access because they live in the basement of libraries. That is why RoBoTeq can post so much. You never really know is a RoBoTeq response is coming from India, Africa or the outlands of Australia. Lately, several RoBoTeq's have been from remote provinces of China, sponsored by WalMart.


----------



## hvaclover

RoBoTeq said:


> RoBoTeq is actually an outsourced name for a cyberspace group of posters from around the world, mostly third world countries where some RoBoTeq's only have Internet access because they live in the basement of libraries. That is why RoBoTeq can post so much. You never really know is a RoBoTeq response is coming from India, Africa or the outlands of Australia. Lately, several RoBoTeq's have been from remote provinces of China, sponsored by WalMart.



:furious:I KNEW IT ALL ALONG! YOU COMMIE PINKOS TOOK THE REAL ROBOTEQ AND BRAINWASHED HIM!:001_tongue::laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq

hvaclover said:


> :furious:I KNEW IT ALL ALONG! YOU COMMIE PINKOS TOOK THE REAL ROBOTEQ AND BRAINWASHED HIM!:001_tongue::laughing:


Nahhh, the real RoBoTeq just sold out and is collecting royalty cheques on a remote island in the Pacific.


----------



## hvaclover

RoBoTeq said:


> Nahhh, the real RoBoTeq just sold out and is collecting royalty cheques on a remote island in the Pacific.


Is he with Abbey Normal/Carnack?


----------



## RoBoTeq

hvaclover said:


> Is he with Abbey Normal/Carnack?


Nah, abbycarnack seems to have a problem with RoBoTeq these days. Besides, carnak is on an island in the Caribean, not the Pacific. RoBo doesn't hang with the Caribs any more.


----------



## KnightRider

Great deal but it does kind of suck if you just got on board. But I'll give it a shot. Thank you very much.


----------



## KnightRider

RoBoTeq said:


> Nah, abbycarnack seems to have a problem with RoBoTeq these days. Besides, carnak is on an island in the Caribean, not the Pacific. RoBo doesn't hang with the Caribs any more.


Kinda figured you were in Bangkok myself. Don't get anything over there now robo.:laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq

KnightRider said:


> Kinda figured you were in Bangkok myself. Don't get anything over there now robo.:laughing:


hee-hee......he said bang-kok......hee-hee-heee.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Now that's something you don't see every day:no:


----------



## nicktech

are ya still giving out shirts?


----------



## Nathan

Yup, we still have some left. Just have to get 250 posts and then send me a PM.


----------



## nicktech

---------------PM?


----------



## Nathan

Private Message

http://www.hvacsite.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=1


----------



## RoBoTeq

Not to be mistaken with a BM. Do not send Nathan a BM.


----------



## midrees

*T shirt*



Nathan said:


> If people are interested in this I may order more than 25 shirts. Let me know.


 i want this t-shirt


----------



## midrees

*T-shirt*



Nathan said:


> Yup, we still have some left. Just have to get 250 posts and then send me a PM.


 .............PM?


----------



## hvaclover

midrees said:


> .............PM?


Private Message...


----------



## Bobelectric

XXX/L? How do you fit through a roof hatch?


----------



## jhotcisco9

Good looking logo, but please let's not have white. A non-dark brown, blue, red, etc.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Mine's white, but I'm thinking about dying it hot pink. I think that logo would look really good on hot pink.


----------



## HighTech

Count me in ... I would like some of that free stuff also


----------



## Nathan

I got a lot left!


----------



## beenthere

Do you still have my address? LOL


----------



## Nathan

Did you not get one? If so PM me your size and address. Thanks.


----------



## daventx64

*free tshirt ?*

*XTRA LARGE FOR ME NATHAN. THANKS:thumbsup:*


----------



## BarrieFurnaceRepair

Nathan said:


> Yup, we still have some left. Just have to get 250 posts and then send me a PM.


I'll have 250 by next xmas :yes:

.....is there a pic of the shirt anywhere?
.....do i get a choice of color? Can I get organic cotton?


----------



## jonathancaplan

looking forward to receiving it...


----------



## Brian

How do I bypass a limit switch?


----------



## RoBoTeq

Brian said:


> How do I bypass a limit switch?


Blow pure nitrogen onto the switch for 28 minutes, then have someone diagnose the problem that is making you want to jumper the limit.


----------

